# Reloading 25-06



## BigBuck

I am an experienced reloader, but want to reload for a new caliber. I have been shooting a 25-06 for about 4 years now with factory ammo. Shoots great, deadly accurate. But as you reloaders know, I just have a need to do it myself. I have reloaded for .6mm, .280, 30-06, .270, .300 Win. mag, 7mm-08, and .308. I mainly have used H4831, and IMR 4831, 4350, and 4064. Does anyone have a pet load using these powders? I have several pounds of each, and just as soon use what I have. If everyone thinks I have to buy a new type powder, I am ok with that. I am old school, and would rather stay with the heavier bullet weights, say 115-120gr. I shoot 120gr Winchester XX now, it really likes them, and they are deadly on deer and pigs. 
Appreciate any input.
BB


----------



## CHARLIE

BB

Try this

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

Charlie


----------



## tokavi

Give this one a try. 52 gr. 4350 IMR, 117 Sierra SBT, W-W Mag Primers. This load was used with Frontier brass. Shoots under 1/2" in my Model 700 Sendero


----------



## Screeminreel

BigBuck said:


> I am an experienced reloader, but want to reload for a new caliber. I have been shooting a 25-06 for about 4 years now with factory ammo. Shoots great, deadly accurate. But as you reloaders know, I just have a need to do it myself. I have reloaded for .6mm, .280, 30-06, .270, .300 Win. mag, 7mm-08, and .308. I mainly have used H4831, and IMR 4831, 4350, and 4064. Does anyone have a pet load using these powders? I have several pounds of each, and just as soon use what I have. If everyone thinks I have to buy a new type powder, I am ok with that. I am old school, and would rather stay with the heavier bullet weights, say 115-120gr. I shoot 120gr Winchester XX now, it really likes them, and they are deadly on deer and pigs.
> Appreciate any input.
> BB


 For the most part I have used RL-22 for around 95% of the loads fired from my 25-06 in 110 - 117gr. The others used IMR-4831 or IMR-4350 for the 100gr pills. This said, there isn't a whole lot of difference in RL-22 and H-4831, so you could easily work up an accurate load for your rifle using it. I would however suggest not over looking the Nosler 110gr Accubond. With either of the 4831's or 4350's you should be able to hit a very nice recoiling high velocity load which would work wonders on deer, pigs and yotes. When I passed the afore mentioned rifle over to my daughter, I added the 110gr bullet. I simply used the same RL-22 load I had been using for the 115gr Partiton, and swapped out the 115 for the 110gr AB. It will shoot either to around 1/2" easily at 200yds. As of late I have been working with my new 25-06 AI and using Ramshot Magnum. It is possibly a bit slow I feel for the standard version, but in this rig, with 120gr bullets and the 28" barrel I am getting awesome velocity and groups out to 300yds. If I were to recommend a newer powder for you I would say to try out Ramshot Hunter in that thing. With the medium to heavy weight bullets you should be able to get all you can from it. Good luck with your loads.


----------



## BigBuck

*25-06*

Thanks for the replies. I will check them all out. I actually have a pound and a half of RL 22, so I can mess with that too.
Again, thanks, that should at least get me started.
BB


----------



## 11tonytiger

RL-22 as well as the 4831 powders all shoot excellent in my 25-06.


----------



## sylvan

I like IMR 4350 like tokavi's post above but my load is 53gr.- standard large rifle primers w/ 117 and 120 gr bullets.... gives me 2900 fps


----------



## fun2redfish

We saw some spectacular results from R22...were able to get 3,450 BONEFIED FPS through a chronograph. No pressure signs. We worked up a load, kept increasing...finally smoked a primer and backed off. It was with a mod 700 w/ a 24" barrel. I have done the same with other claibers with R22 with no good results...R22 seems to like the .25 caliber the best. I started with book max and increased 1/2 grain at a time. Let me know if you want further info.


----------



## magnumb

I use Alliant powders alot......RL22 being the most used. I use it in my two 270 WSM's, my two 300WSM's and a 25-06.

This is my 5th 25-06 in the near 40 years I've been handloading. I've handloaded for all and each customized load has shot very well. My first 2 25-06's were loaded with the 120gr. NP's, 'course in those days (and still today), those were THE bullets to use. I used IMR4831 at that time, with great results.

Since bullet construction has so dramatically changed in the last decade or so, I've gone lighter in my bullet choices. I've also gone to powders that fill up cases while being appropriate for specific bullet weights and the game I seek. I currently use RL22 and 100gr. TTSX's. They are speedsters, but so very accurate and deadly. RL22 fills the case nicely, but I wish it could fill it just a bit more. It wouldn't be prudent to do so......there is that fine line. Compressed loads are in no way anymore dangerous than loads not compressed if you've done the work and chosen the appropriate components. They are however, much less affected by powder column issues when compressed. Tests have shown that just bringing the rifle to (from the up to the level position and down to the level position) shoulder with an uncompressed cartridge chambered can result in a difference up to 150 fps. That was the extreme difference, but I don't want even a 50 fps difference if possible. Not so with a compressed load.

Just my thoughts and experiences. 'Course, all comparisons need to be completed at both the same elevations and similar temps to be worthwhile. FWIW - a rise of one degree essentially equals an additonal 2 fps and a drop of one degree decreases speeds by 2 fps. Sighting in and testing loads at 40 degrees can cause big problems when you're actually huntin' in 85 degree weather (a gain of 90 fps) and can be less than a rewarding experience...actually dangerous outside of the very real likelihood of experiencing sticky bolt, pierced primers and/or worse.

All rifles (barrels) are different and that's why handloading is so rewarding. Customizing one's load, taking their deer or elk with it and then bringing it to the table is all the reward one could want........IMHO. FWIW and YMMV.......RL22 teams up with most 25-06's like IMR4350 does with the 'ole '06.

That's sayin' somethin'..................


----------



## Screeminreel

fun2redfish said:


> We saw some spectacular results from R22...were able to get 3,450 BONEFIED FPS through a chronograph. No pressure signs. We worked up a load, kept increasing...finally smoked a primer and backed off. It was with a mod 700 w/ a 24" barrel. I have done the same with other claibers with R22 with no good results...R22 seems to like the .25 caliber the best. I started with book max and increased 1/2 grain at a time. Let me know if you want further info.


 Just out of curiosity, which bullet weight are you using first?


> I started with book max and increased 1/2 grain at a time.


 This isn't the smartest thing to be posting where newer handloaders might be pulling info from. Not even smart for an experienced loader to be doing. It's a good way to wreck an action or worse to be quite honest.


----------



## magnumb

Yep.............I'm an almost 5,000 post member on another huntin'/fishin' forum and I will say that from what I've seen regarding promoting over-max loading posts/statements, Screeminreel is being gentle and respectful in his approach to the "advice" he's given to fun2redfish. 

A person may choose to do whatever they want and there are many loads these days that go afield that are, in fact, over book-max, but promoting such isn't prudent nor safe. Lots of people, whether experienced and those not so much, want the biggest bang for their buck and actively seek it. Again, their choice, but not so for the guy's on either side of the bench where Mr. Max is eeking every bit of energy out of his load for reasons of his own. Nor for the other guys that go afield with Mr. Max and innocently lay next to him spotting for him while attempting to take his deer in temperatures 40 degrees hotter than when he established that load........which in the colder temps was already severely flattening primers and causing the shooter to use much more force to open his bolt than it should.

Perhaps good intentions, in fact, I'm sure that they were. It's nice to share a load that might work for someone else, but when promoting over book-max loads, you can't know that the other persons techniques lend themselves to working up loads in a safe manner. You also can't know that the "obvious" signs of high pressure will be observed by the recepient of your suggestions OR IF they even will exist or show up in his particular rifle before something catastrophic occurs.

"Murphy" abounds well enough without giving him a hand up..........

Just sayin'.......................


----------



## Woodrow

Any reports on your findings so far?

If memory serves I'm at 53.5grs of H4831SC with 110gr AB's out of my Rem 700 Sendero 25-06. I worked up to this. I've used it for a few years now, but if I get time I'm going to work up some new loads that fill the case better. I also tried RL22 when working up loads and found mine liked H4831SC w/ 110 AB's better.

It seems to me that it would be too slow burning, but I've read about using Retumbo, so I bought some and plan to try it. Also going to try some 100gr. TSX's. That is, if I get proper time to do so.


----------



## Redfishr

I just purchased an almost new Remington 700 CDL in 25-06, so this is all good info.
I plan on using the heavier bullets like 120 or so.
I'm a big bore fan and was never really a fan of this cal........I'd rather a 270 or 280.
But my wife shoots a 257 Roberts, so this will really be her new backup or first up rifle. What ever she prefers.........


----------



## THE JAMMER

X10 ON STARTING WTIH MAX!!!!1

THE JAMMER



Screeminreel said:


> Just out of curiosity, which bullet weight are you using first? This isn't the smartest thing to be posting where newer handloaders might be pulling info from. Not even smart for an experienced loader to be doing. It's a good way to wreck an action or worse to be quite honest.


----------



## B-Money

25-06 is slightly over-necked. Be carefull of medium powders. R19, 22, 4831 and such should be fine and fun.

My 243 likes R22 well enough


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The thing about starting with Max loads is no two rifles have the same throat, even ones from the same maker with the same model number. Different reamers are used in production, some worn, some not so much. Start max where the bullet jump to the lands is 3-4 thousandths and your probably OK. But put that same load where the jump is less than 2 thousandths and you have a big time over pressure situation. People who write loading manuals know this, and that is why they give you a starting load so you can work up and watch for pressure signs. Tactical rifles made for high accuracy are often the ones with the smallest bullet jump. Just because you're buddy or internet pen-pal got away with it does not mean you will also with your own rifle.


----------



## waden4trout

imr 4831 at 53.5 grs with 115gr bt or 117's sst's
imr 4831 at 55 grs with 110 accubonds
both shoot under 1 moa at 200 yards in my sendero


----------



## muddyfuzzy

120 gr. hornady interlock hollow point
rl 22 @ 52.0 gr.
wlr primer
trim to 2.485 +/- .001"

this chases holes for me in my sendero all day long. the results were with fl sized virgin win brass. the groups only tighten up with neck sized brass. love the caliber so much i sold my .300 win mag.


----------



## magnumb

I'm long done with sellin' one for another, but as your post reflects..............I'm more than a bit taken with the 25-06 as well and have been from day one almost 4 decades ago.

In my book, it is the one cartridge on the smaller side of the cartridge spectrum that consistently shows terminal results far in excess of what one might expect to see. Honestly, with NP's and TTSX's anyway, the 25-06 absolutley lays stuff out! You gotta love that.

I've had much larger calibers exhibit lesser such qualities, all other factors being as equal as possible. I am never surprised anymore when standard to large bodied blacktail bucks never go more than 2 body lengths (both airborne or otherwise) when the recipient of a well constructed and well placed little .257 pill.

Young to the more older and frail alike can find great pleasure and use when choosing this cartridge. I'm much closer to the latter than the former and couldn't have anymore confidence in this rather diminutive over acheiver.


----------



## gotfish81

Great info., but I always stay within the published max limits. The 25-06 is very flexible, but the old addage using RL 22 or IMR 4831 hold true. I use the old Nosler limits for 52.0 g of 4831, but found the Speer Grand Slam 120g bullet in a customized model 700 just a hammer of accuracy for most annimals up 200lbs. If i'm traveling & have the opportunity to reach for a caliber, I will take this combo anytime.


----------



## Hbb6601

If you ever decide to load 100gr Nosler Bt you might try 54gr IMR 4831; cci 200. Depending on the rifle I have changed seating depth's but 10 thou off the lands usually shoots 3/4 and under.....I know every gun is different but I have tried this in at least 6 different 25-06's; [email protected] 700's [email protected] a bolt.


----------



## CHunter

I load 50gr of IMR 4350 with Combined Technology 115 Silvertip (Nosler) with really good results. Less than .5 MOA


----------



## muddyfuzzy

i went as heavy as i could, i shoot the 120 gr. hp interlock. the powder of choice for me is rl-22.


----------



## SaltNStickers

100gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat tail, 49gr. IMR 4350. Been shooting this out of Remington 700 for 15 years. The wife got a 25-06 Browning X Bolt last year and it shoots great out of it also.


----------

